# So In Love :) with my Bun melton!



## Britny (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess I will start with how we met ! Well, I am a mom, college student and I work, so in the summer I make sure every weekend is filled with fun for the kids! Because when schools in moms swamped in homework! But our summer did not start off so fun, our hamster chewy of 2 1/2 years passed away peacefully in his sleep. We were pretty sad, the kids cried for days  We had a service and burial for him and invited the family it was quite nice <3.... Not too long after the question came " mom can we get another hamster?" I told the kids I would think about it, I did not want to have to go through this devastation, every two years !!!!

One Saturday morning We set out to the petting zoo in Waterford WI, (we are animal lovers this was the second petting zoo we had been to this year)
When we first arrived, outside were kittens, bunnies, chicks and two ring tailed lemurs! The kids immediately asked if we could take any of the animals home, I told them they were not for sale! But to my surprise the kittens were free to good home and the bunnies were five dollars! I am allergic to cats so the kids knew that was a no go, so they focused in on the bunnies. A bin full of furballs aka lionhead bunny babies  We walked around the petting zoo for a hour or two and played with the monkeys before, I decided, YES OKAY we are taking home a bunny! 

THAT IS WHEN IT ALL BEGAN! 

The kids named him Melton right away, I thought it was a nerdy name but hey, they are three and came up with a name on their own I was proud! ..........

Well as the days went on, we started to fall in love, NOW he is part of our everyday routine and loves to be included! We lucked out with a lover bunny<3 He loves to lay on or by us....and when we are busy he will go in his cage and wait till we sit down to see if we want to play! Things were perfect WE LOVE HIM SO MUCH!

WELL ALMOST PERFECT ! I AM ALLERGIC TO THE VERY THING THAT MAKES MY FAMILY SO HAPPY  But I am coping and would never EVER consider giving him up!

Below are pictures of the day we got Melton
One is of my twins begging for a bunny  ( I blurred their faces for obvious reasons)
The monkey picture well, I just thought that was cool we played with monkeys
and the last one is when we got home (we changed of course out of the dusty farm clothes from earlier) BUT IT SHOWS how much he has been LOVED SINCE DAY ONE!


----------



## holtzchick (Aug 15, 2013)

Love the picture of the Lemur! I'm sure you will all love Melton... reminds me of a gerbil my boyfriend had when he was a kid since they named him Melvin, I've so wanted to name an animal Melvin ever since...


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 15, 2013)

Normally I'm against people buying animals on impulse and knowing nothing about the creature they're getting, but Melton seems to be in a caring, loving home that won't just dump him in an animal shelter the minute he seems to be too much work or the kids lose interest in him! Plus, you joined a rabbit forum which will help you learn LOTS about rabbit care, housing, feeding, etc.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome to RO! Melton sounds to be settling in very well.  Good to hear the kids love him! And how cool you have twins. For a second I thought the picture of them sitting in chairs holding bunnies was just one kid sitting by a mirror, lol. 

Melton is so cute! I love his coloring and his furry little body. The Lemur is cute too!


----------



## Britny (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Melton has a FOREVER LOVING HOME! He brings us so much joy ! & I did join to learn as much as possible I have experience with a few small animals but never a bunny. I feel like I've been missing out, they are seriously the cleanest, cutest all around best best pets ever!



MELTON UPDATE:
Well yesterday the twins were at grandma's house and Melton was depressed. I left his cage door open for hours, he came out looked for his sisters then went back in on his shelf  I tried to play with him like they do but I guess it was not the same,I brushed him and laid on the floor so he could hop on me like he does with them but all he did was thump his foot at me ! 
They will be back tomorrow and surprisingly today he binkied around quite a bit! So maybe he has accepted them being gone  he will get use to it they go to grandma's house every week. BUT hopefully he will realize that I LOVE HIM TOO, I know I don't play with him much when the girls are here but thats cause he makes mommy sick, ANYWHOO, Melton's chewing on my macbook as I typed this lol naughty boy ! 
Until next time


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 15, 2013)

Aww he's the cutest thing! I'm glad that he's found a loving home with your family.


----------



## Britny (Sep 3, 2013)

****


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 10, 2013)

Melton, is really cute! He must have a strong bond with your twins to miss them when they leave. Aww, he is one cute friendly fluffball!


----------



## Britny (Sep 11, 2013)

Schools back in and life has been crazy! Our lovely Melton got out of his closed off area and chewed my computer charger. It was nearly 100.00$ to replace! I was pretty upset but prior to finding out about the cord Melton has been a really good bunny. He plays so well with me and the children. He is definetly a lover bunny. He enjoys interaction and is a spunky little guy. We will be moving soon and I am in the process of finding him a small dog kennel I can put him in for the safest and most comfortable ride. 
Here are some pics of Melton


----------



## Kimberly09 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been there many times with my bun Charlie. He has chewed threw countless computer chargers, phone chargers, baby monitor cord, lamp cord.. And all was my fault for not keeping an eye on him lol Bunnies love to chew! =)

He seems like he is so happy with his new family! And it seems like you are doing so well taking care of him! 

I noticed in your first post you mentioned Wisconsin. I live just outside of Stevens Point WI, nice to see a "local" on here!


----------



## Britny (Sep 13, 2013)

yes lesson learned!& Nice to meet you Kimberly! How long have you had your bun?


----------



## Kimberly09 (Sep 13, 2013)

I got Gracie in June, who started as an outside bunny but turned into an indoor bunny after she had a series of health problems. And I have had Charlie almost 2 years, he was also an outside bunny who turned into an indoor bunny right after Gracie did =)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2013)

Name anything with a cord and it's been chewed on if not thru. Lordy, he's a cute little ball of fluff.


----------



## Britny (Jun 22, 2014)

I just wanted to update, I know a lot of people buy pets and get rid of them soon after. I am still a very happy Bunny mom. Attached is a picture I took of Melton for Easter. (Who doesn't enjoy having a bunny on Easter).


----------

